#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Islamitische quiz::: Mag je je haar zwart verfen ? Zo ja waarom en zo nee waarom ?

## aboe omar 1

Ik wil inshalah op de wijze van vraag en antwoord een bijdrage leveren aan de verspreiding van kennis en de fundamenten van de islaam. Mijn vraag luidt als volgt: *Mag je je haar zwart verfen ? Zo ja waarom en zo nee waarom ? 

*Inshalah hoop ik dat jullie los gaan tijdens de beantwoording van deze vraag en wees niet beschaamd te reageren. *Want de profeet vzmh zegt: Twee personen leren niet degenen die groodmoedig is en degenen die zich schaamt*. Moge allah ons behoeden voor deze twee eigenschapen die ervoor zorgen dat wij veel kennis mislopen. 

Inshalah zal ik binnen een week inshalah de juiste antwoord geven. Beste lezer weet dat er op fiqh zaken veel igtilaaf ( meningsverschilen ) zijn. Maar het gaat er mij om dat wij de schoonheid van de islaam leren kennen. Met als gevolg dat wij realiseren dat de islaam die openstaat voor de sterke meningsverschillen intengenstelling tot sommige personen die de islaam vernauwen als gevolg van hun onwetendheid en EXTREEMISME.

----------


## Hollander79

De Profeet sallallahu alaihi wasallam heeft gezegd dat je haar zwart verven niet is toegestaan. In de hadith van Jaabir ibn ‘Abd-Allaah radhiallahu 'anhu Abu Quhaafah wordt gezegd dat de vader van Aboe Bakr al-Siddeeq naar de Profeet sallallahu alayhi wasallam gebracht en dat zijn haar helemaal wit was. De Profeet sallallahu alayhi wasallam zei: "Verander je haarkleur, maar vermijd zwart.” Verteld door Muslim

----------


## aboe omar 1

98745.

----------


## Miriam77

Shaykh al-'Uthaymien antwoordde: 

Indien men het haar zwart wil verven, dan heeft de Profeet (_salallaahoe 'alayhi wassalam_) dat verboden toen hij iemand vertelde zijn witte (grijze) haren te verven, maar zwart te vermijden. Hij zei: *"Verander deze witte (grijze) haren, maar vermijdt zwart."* [Sahih Muslim 5476] 

Er was ook een strenge waarschuwing overgeleverd voor degene die dat doet, en dat was toen de Profeet (_salallaahoe 'alayhi wassalam_) zei: *"Aan het einde der tijden, zullen er mensen zijn die hun haren zwart, als (de) hawaasil van duiven, verven. Zij zullen de geur van het paradijs niet (eens) ruiken."* [Overgeleverd door Abu Dawood (4212) en an-Nasaa’i (8/138); sahih verklaard door Shaykh al-Albaani in Sahih al-Jaami' (8153)] 

Dit geeft aan dat het haraam is om de haarkleur te veranderen naar zwart. Wat het veranderen naar andere kleuren betreft, is het grondbeginsel dat het toegestaan is, tenzij dit gebeurt op de wijze van (de) ongelovige vrouwen of (de) immorele vrouwen, in welk geval het haraam is om deze reden, omdat de Profeet (_salallaahoe 'alayhi wassalam_) heeft gezegd: *"Wie een volk imiteert, is een van hen."* [Overgeleverd door Abu Dawoed (4031) en Sahieh verklaard door Shaykh al-Albaani in Irwa’ al-Ghaleel (5/109)] 
 
*Majmoe' Fataawaa wa Rasaa-il bin 'Uthaymien (11/120)*  

(*noot:* dit geldt dus voor zowel mannen als vrouwen, zie ook Fataawaa Islamiyyah, 4/424) 



فأجاب : "صبغ الشعر إن كان بالسواد فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عنه حيث أمر بتغيير الشيب وتجنيبه السواد قال : ( غيِّروا هذا الشيب وجنِّبوه السواد ) صحيح مسلم (5476) ، وورد في ذلك أيضاً وعيد على من فعل هذا [ وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يكون قوم يخضبون في آخر الزمان بالسواد كحواصل الحمام ، لا يريحون رائحة الجنة ) رواه أبو داود ( 4212 ) والنسائي ( 8/138 ) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع ( 8153 ) ] وهو يدل على تحريم تغيير الشعر بالسواد ، أما بغيره مِن الألوان : فالأصل الجواز إلا أن يكون على شكل نساء الكافرات أو الفاجرات ، فيحرم من هذه الناحية ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم ) [ رواه أبو داود ( 4031 ) وصححه الألباني في إرواء الغليل 5/109] " انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين" (11/120).


Allah swt knows best

----------


## aboe omar 1

> Shaykh al-'Uthaymien antwoordde: 
> 
> Indien men het haar zwart wil verven, dan heeft de Profeet (_salallaahoe 'alayhi wassalam_) dat verboden toen hij iemand vertelde zijn witte (grijze) haren te verven, maar zwart te vermijden. Hij zei: *"Verander deze witte (grijze) haren, maar vermijdt zwart."* [Sahih Muslim 5476] 
> 
> Er was ook een strenge waarschuwing overgeleverd voor degene die dat doet, en dat was toen de Profeet (_salallaahoe 'alayhi wassalam_) zei: *"Aan het einde der tijden, zullen er mensen zijn die hun haren zwart, als (de) hawaasil van duiven, verven. Zij zullen de geur van het paradijs niet (eens) ruiken."* [Overgeleverd door Abu Dawood (4212) en an-Nasaa’i (8/138); sahih verklaard door Shaykh al-Albaani in Sahih al-Jaami' (8153)] 
> 
> Dit geeft aan dat het haraam is om de haarkleur te veranderen naar zwart. Wat het veranderen naar andere kleuren betreft, is het grondbeginsel dat het toegestaan is, tenzij dit gebeurt op de wijze van (de) ongelovige vrouwen of (de) immorele vrouwen, in welk geval het haraam is om deze reden, omdat de Profeet (_salallaahoe 'alayhi wassalam_) heeft gezegd: *"Wie een volk imiteert, is een van hen."* [Overgeleverd door Abu Dawoed (4031) en Sahieh verklaard door Shaykh al-Albaani in Irwa’ al-Ghaleel (5/109)] 
> 
> *Majmoe' Fataawaa wa Rasaa-il bin 'Uthaymien (11/120)* 
> ...



Tayeb beste zuster kan je de hadeet voor mij type in het arabisch of in het nederlands waarin de Profeet vzmh tegen abi quhafa de vader van Aba bakr zei.................. ( de hadeet die zwart haar verfen verbiedt )

----------


## Miriam77

Bedoel je de hadith van Abu Dawud R.A. tijdens het veroveren van Mecca??? volgens mij werd het toen afgeraden en niet verboden, of zit ik er naast??





> Tayeb beste zuster kan je de hadeet voor mij type in het arabisch of in het nederlands waarin de Profeet vzmh tegen abi quhafa de vader van Aba bakr zei.................. ( de hadeet die zwart haar verfen verbiedt )

----------


## aboe omar 1

Je hebt het goed beste zuster!!!!!!!!! Ik wil de matn van de hadeet hebben????

----------


## Miriam77

*
Chapter 1567: Hair dye 
Book 28, Number 4192:*Narrated Jabir b. 'Abd Allah: 
Abu Qatadah was brought on the day of the conquest of Mecca with the head and the beard white like the hyssop. The Apostle of Allah (peace_be_upon_him) said: Change this with something, but avoid black. 


In het arabisch kan ik het niet zo gauw vinden hopelijk voldoet dit.





> Je hebt het goed beste zuster!!!!!!!!! Ik wil de matn van de hadeet hebben????

----------


## aboe omar 1

Mashalah,,,,,,,,,,, zou je willen onderzoeken wat de grote Hadeet geleerden zoals ibn Daqeeq al-eed en Asanhanie en aschawkani over deze hadeet hebben gezegd. En heb ik het goed dat ze deze hadeet hebben verdeeld door twee.

(1-) Verander deze witte haren en ( 2-) vermeidt zwart.-

De hadeet geleerden zijn het eens over de eerste gedeelten , verander deze witte haren,,,,,,,,,,, dat dit behoren tot de woorden van de profeet vzmh

Maar bestaat er niet een menings verschil omtrend de tweede gedeelten.... en vermijdt zwart?????

Dit is de hadeet in het arabisch

( غيِّروا هذا الشيب وجنِّبوه السواد

----------


## Hakimazaman

Assalamu alaykum aboe omar ,in de islam mag niet de haar verfen voor mannen la yajoez ,maar de henna voor de bard en de haar mag wel zoals ons sheikh Zendani hafidahu Allah.

----------


## Hakimazaman

عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه عن النّبيّ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قال: إنّ أحسن ما غيّر به الشّيب الحنّاء والكتم
هذا حديث حسن صحيح.

----------


## aboe omar 1

Als je henna mixed met al-kitam of alleen al-kitaam gebruikt dan krijg je ook een zwarte kleur barakalahu feeky.

----------


## aboe omar 1

Inshalah komt binnenkort het juiste antwoord

----------


## Hakimazaman

wanneer de antwoord ??

----------


## Ruqayyah

typisch een eigenschap van een fasiq hij openend zoveel onderwerpen stelt vragen aan andere zegt daarbij dat hij ze zou beantwoord en vervolgens laat hij het zo, soebhana allah dit zijn typische eigenschapen van een persoon die je3ni te koop wil lopen met de kennis die hij DENKT dat hij heeft, terwijl hij die niet bezit hij wil gekend worden, het is niet de kennis die hij wil doorgeven, nee bij allah hij wil bekendheid, mocht hij echt allah vrezen had hij op een hele korte termijn antwoorden gegeven hij heeft de vele topics zelf geopend met de vragen, dus dan zijn de antwoorden bij hem bekend, het is dan heel simpel de antwoorden in de topics te zetten, een hele kleine moeite. maar nee dit is een eigenschap van een fasiq onbetrouwbaar. hoe groter de hoogmoed, hoe harder ze vallen

----------


## aboe omar 1

Beste zuster 

Ik ben nu in Saudi Arabie waar ik na ik al 1 maand en ik zal inshalah nog 2 weken blijven. Ik denk dat je het met mij eens zult zijn dat ik alhier totaal geen tijd en behoefte heb om deze vragen te beantwoorden of om deze forum te bezoeken.

Maar goed ik heb veeeeel dua voor je gedaan in de moskee van al-haram om je te leiden en je zondes te wissen. 

Maar goed,,,,,,,,,, In het kort,,,,, De hadeet luidt als volgt 1- Verander deze witte haren 2 en vermeidt het verven met zwart. De geleerden van de hadeet hebben overeenstemming dat de eerste gedeelte van de hadeet klopt maar verschillen van mening of de tweede gedeelte klopt.

Onder de geleerden die zeggen dat de tweede gedeelte modraji is zijn de volgende geleerden shaykh achawkani, shyakh asanhani shaykh ibn daqeeq al-eed en anderen. 

Dus bacerend op deze meningsverschil zeggen velen dat het verven met zwart mag voor de man of de vrouw. Omdat we niet met zekerheid kunnen vaststellen dat de tweede gedeelte mawsoul is. EN zoals je weet kan halaal en haraam niet geschieden op bacis van twijfel.

Maar wie het als haraam ziet respecteer ik hem en wie het als halaal ziet respecteer ik het ook. Ik zie het als makrouh. Omdat een twijlfachtige regelgeving bij velen ousolioen makrouh is. naham

Sorry de adaan gaat zo ik ga bidden,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, als ik terug kom dan zal ik alles beantwoorden. Voor dat ik het vergeet je slaat de plank totaal mis door je bewering dat ik bekendheid wil. Dat doe je niet op deze forum als ik maar bekend ben bij de grote geleerden. Mijn onbekendheid bij jou en je gelijken deert mij niet.

----------


## Ruqayyah

soebhanallah jij bent om te kotsen voel je te hoog om de moslims die interesse hebben naar de antwoorden, die te geven je kibr is om te kotsen echt, de moslims zijn nederige mensen en niet zo een omhoogevallen blaaskaak die denk veel kennis te bezitten , maar vol gebakken lucht zit 

woullahi jij bent een lachertje het bewijs is tegen je geleverd zolang laat je andere wachten voor antwoorden, maar deze blaaskaak komt gelijk inloggen na dat ik wat tegen hem zeg, om andere wat te leren over de islam, neemt hij geen tijd voor, je3ni niet belangrijk voor hem, maar oooooh wee als je hem beledigt dan is hij als een haan erbij. ik zweer bij allah jij heb zo een vieze eigenschap, moge allah jou genezen ameen

doe dua voor jezelf denk dat je beter voor jezelf kan beginnen dua te verrichten, vraag allah jou te genezen van die ziekte waar je aan leid, je zal het nodig hebben op de dag dat niemand van ons nog iets kan verstoppen, of ontsnappen alles zal openbaar worden die dag.

itaqqillah ga antwoorden geven op de onderwerpen die jij zelf bent begonnen en doe wat aan je gedrag zal je sieren

dat deedt je wel op dit forum, je wouw bekendheid bij de vrouwtjes, je was aan het jagen, je gebruikte de islam daarvoor bah om misselijk van te worden misschien heb je al prooi gevangen of de vrouwtjes hebben jou door... namelijk je kibr is zo erg.... je kan geheel maroc.nl ermee vullen. nu je geen publiek van vrouwtjes hebt interesseren jou de topics over de islam niet meer.

ik en vele met mij hebben jou vieze manier door we ain't stupid 


mocht je nog een beetje respect hebben voor de deen van allah, ga antwoorden in de topics plaatsen itaqqillah

----------


## aboe omar 1

Beste zuster 

Ik vind dat je moet trouwen zodat je je frustratie kan blussen op een hallal manier. Dat is veel beter dan wat jij nu doet met je beschuldigingen en je opleggingen. Denk er over na ga trouwen dat zal de vuur in je geblust worden

----------


## Muwahhidah

Subhan Allah......Ruqayyah zie pm

----------


## Ruqayyah

> Beste zuster 
> 
> Ik vind dat je moet trouwen zodat je je frustratie kan blussen op een hallal manier. Dat is veel beter dan wat jij nu doet met je beschuldigingen en je opleggingen. Denk er over na ga trouwen dat zal de vuur in je geblust worden


laa ilaha illallah wat een zieke geest heb jij! dat is wat jou zieke geest drijft wanneer ik jou aanspreek op jou ziekte waar je aan lijd namelijk hoogmoedigheid arrogantie schuif je het af op mij, door te zeggen dat ik moet gaan trouwen zodat ik "het vuur blus in mijn" schandalig freak dat je bent, ik ben jou niet die op een sluwe manier de islam misbruik om kippetjes te vangen, je komt een discussie voeren met mij terwijl je al lang een paar van jou topics had beantwoord 
*It's amusing how arrogant people can be*

----------


## Ruqayyah

> Subhan Allah......Ruqayyah zie pm


is goed zal ik doen beter valt ook niets te discussiren hier

----------


## Muwahhidah

> soebhanallah jij bent om te kotsen voel je te hoog om de moslims die interesse hebben naar de antwoorden, die te geven je kibr is om te kotsen echt, de moslims zijn nederige mensen en niet zo een omhoogevallen blaaskaak die denk veel kennis te bezitten , maar vol gebakken lucht zit 
> 
> woullahi jij bent een lachertje het bewijs is tegen je geleverd zolang laat je andere wachten voor antwoorden, maar deze blaaskaak komt gelijk inloggen na dat ik wat tegen hem zeg, om andere wat te leren over de islam, neemt hij geen tijd voor, je3ni niet belangrijk voor hem, maar oooooh wee als je hem beledigt dan is hij als een haan erbij. ik zweer bij allah jij heb zo een vieze eigenschap, moge allah jou genezen ameen
> 
> doe dua voor jezelf denk dat je beter voor jezelf kan beginnen dua te verrichten, vraag allah jou te genezen van die ziekte waar je aan leid, je zal het nodig hebben op de dag dat niemand van ons nog iets kan verstoppen, of ontsnappen alles zal openbaar worden die dag.
> 
> itaqqillah ga antwoorden geven op de onderwerpen die jij zelf bent begonnen en doe wat aan je gedrag zal je sieren
> 
> dat deedt je wel op dit forum, je wouw bekendheid bij de vrouwtjes, je was aan het jagen, je gebruikte de islam daarvoor bah om misselijk van te worden misschien heb je al prooi gevangen of de vrouwtjes hebben jou door... namelijk je kibr is zo erg.... je kan geheel maroc.nl ermee vullen. nu je geen publiek van vrouwtjes hebt interesseren jou de topics over de islam niet meer.
> ...


Maa Shaa Allaah je had zeker gelijk

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Gisteren, 01:02 *shaykh* 
>  Bekijk Profiel  Bekijk Forum Berichten  
> 
>  
> Banned   IngeschrevenDec 2013SekseBerichten0Reputatie Macht0Likes Ontvangen0Likes Gegeven0
> 
> * ?????????????????????????????????,*
> 
>  Asalaam ala man itabaha alhuda
> ...




helaas voor jou vanwegen je ban, maar ik hoop dat je nog meeleest
hahhahhaha ik moet we lachen om jou groet, die gebruikte te Profeet sallalahu Alayhi wa Sallam toen hij brieven zond naar de kufaar heersers, hahaahhha monothiest1404 heeft met die groet blijkbaar veel indruk bij jou gelaten, lol.....



over diepgang gesproken, misschien dat je kan omdraaien, effe bij jezelf checken---> daar zul je diepgang vinden

----------

